# Hi Experts, Looking for Good Routing Visor



## Fazpa (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, Woodworking on / off for many years, fairly new to routing. While using mask, my glasses steam up. Mask with Full Visor may help, what do you suggest. Paul


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Paul!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning, Paul
Welcome to Router Forum. I have the same problem. I find that using safety glasses works well for most jobs, i use my full shield when sharpening tools with my grinder, or blowing with my air gun. The rest of the time, i use a face mask. Others may have other ideas that Will help you.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

When using a mask they fog up on me whether I'm using glasses goggles or the shield.

Warmer air hits cooler object and you get condensation, just like opening your freezer during a hot summer day.

If like me you're a hot body to start out with you're stuck, I don't get the fogging during the summer but I do get drips of sweat obscuring the lenses.

For me the fogging comes when I bend over the project, when my glasses fog I pull the mask down and stop until it clears.

Anyone with heated shops have this problem?


----------



## Fazpa (Nov 24, 2009)

`HI howard, thanks for your comment. Just to clarify, the mask I refer to, is the standard Mouth & Nose Dust mask. I try to fit my safety glasses over my prescription glasses. Unfortunately, the glasses fog-up. A full face Visor that will not fog-up would be ideal. I'm not sure about the success or source of this item. Hopefully someone will advise. Paul


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Paul and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

The Trend Air shield comes to mind. I think it is Z87 rated (low impact) similar to many safety glasses. Not the cheapest solution though.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I read over my post, and i didn't get what i tried to say correct I was thinking eyes when i posted, and not breathing, and it should have read that " on other times, i dont wear a face mask. I was in auto refinishing for years, and we used a charcoal mask for paint. I have one yet, but don't use that for wood. I use a dust mask in dusty conditions, and for the eyes, i use ordinary safety glasses. No goggles, or closed eye protection. sorry, I hope that this will make a little more sence


----------



## PlayasTeo (Nov 14, 2009)

I use a an anti-fog mask model with an exhalation valve. leevalley.com has them.
Standard and Anti-Fog Dust Masks - Lee Valley Tools
Best regards.
Teo


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, 

Welcome to the router forums. 

I highly suggest you get what's called a half-mask respirator. These are relatively cheap. I picked one up a few yrs back at HD around $20 - $30. The filters are around $12 - $15. I also have what's called, over the glasses safety glasses. These work wonders. Far better than goggles.

Uvex Astro OTG ® Over-the-glasses Safety Glasses w/ Clear Lens - GEMPLER'S


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

If you want to just stick with the ordinary dust masks, look for the ones with the bendable metal band over the nose profile. You can pinch it to shape it to your nose and stop the moist air from moving upward under your glasses. They cost only a fraction more then the masks without them.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Paul.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Paul,

I wear glasses and fogging was always a problem for me with the paper filters, until I found my solution. 3M makes a respirator that seals well against the skin, is comfortable and directs your exhales down and away from your body, akin to your natural breathing.

I use a 3M 7502 half-mask, silicone reusable respirator with a P100 filter for dusty conditions and swap for an organic filter when spraying polyurethane or other such sprays. 3M makes a whole series of reusable respirators and filters, in addition to their disposable models. 

I've attached a PDF on their respirators and I made you a PDF of Amazon pricing for each, as a reference for you. The Amazon PDF also includes some customer reviews on the mask.

The mask is about $18 and a 4-pack of filters about $14. If you also want the organic filters they run about $6/pair. The organics should be stored in a ziploc when not in use, as they "wear out" from reacting with organics in the air.

They weren't at HD or Lowes when I was looking for them but I found them at my local Grainger and local safety equipment supply stores.

Another option!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This is my low cost method of face protection, allows glasses and dust mask with no steaming up, at least not in our climate.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Deb,

I'm one of those who has to wear glasses. Those bendable masks don't fully work. They will still "leak" around that nose piece. Even with the exhaust port/valve, they'll still fog your glasses. 

The best solution I've found is what I've posted earlier, a half mask with filter cartridges. Jim has posted pdf files of exactly the same pair that can be found at HD, Lowes, etc. To protect my eyes, again, the same glasses from the link I had posted. I no longer attempt to wear a face shield. I had a piece of debris hit, and still flew into my glasses. 

Each their own.


----------

